# Modern Panj Kakars



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 15, 2009)

Something to think about..sent to me by my friend gurmit singh ji australia..
Modern panj kakaars...

View attachment 633


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 15, 2009)

somethings to think about...


----------



## harbansj24 (Aug 15, 2009)

When I heard about this alternate interpretation of 5 Ks  a few years back from a colleague of mine I was angry because I thought of it as Sardarji joke narrated in poor taste. Then I pondered over it and my anger subsided and  thought how true it was.


----------



## Archived_Member16 (Aug 15, 2009)

* Mentality of the Sikh Leaders:
*


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 15, 2009)

harbansj24 said:


> When I heard about this alternate interpretation of 5 Ks  a few years back from a colleague of mine I was angry because I thought of it as Sardarji joke narrated in poor taste. Then I pondered over it and my anger subsided and  thought how true it was.



Harbans Ji,
Gurfateh.

Yes anger..and then REALITY strikes...
AS said in Gurbani..NINDA is "false accusations..allegations.." Like when a Person DENIES the Existence of the CREATOR (atheist or not atheist)..then THAT is called NINDA of the SANT...Sant Ki Ninda..as in Sukhmani Sahib..
The sakhi about the Ghorra lidd and the raja illustrates this and shows us what is Ninda and what is TRUTH.
A SIKH NEVER does NINDA..and also NEVER shies away from speaking the TRUTH.
Now a days..Sikhs ahve been so conditioned and mind controlled brainwashed...even the TRUTH...speaking the TRUTH..exposing LIES and Falsity..is named "Ninda"...Dont do Ninda.. Guru Ji aapeh smbhalooga...what utter Nonsense...a SIKH must be brave and FACE up to REALITY.

The cartoon is 110% TRUTH and REALITY. It shows what SIKHS hold in IMPORTANCE today..what is really DRIVING them..what is their TOP PRIORITY. Telling this TRUTH..exposing this Reality cannot be called Nindaya..or showing Disrespect to religion, gurbani, panj kakaars, jathedars, srm or our Guru. IF Guur nanak ji were to see this..He woudl speak up a sHe did to Babar, the Kazis and the Mullahs and the pandits..TO THEIR FACE.

The sooner we face up to the ROT..the faster we can REMEDY IT..the Longer we keep our face in the SAND..the faster we reach oblivion...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 15, 2009)

OK. Before soemone does ask me..the Sakhi of the Ghorra lidd and the raja..for thsoe who may have not heard of it...
In India it is an accepted "fact" that what one "donates"..is dubled tripled manyfold...accordingly...
The sakhi goes like this.. A stable hand was busy in the stables, when a SADHU came by and asked him for some "donation". The man replied..later..cnat you see i am busy... The Sadhu replied..no please give soemthing right now..this angered the man and he scooped up a load of Horse manure and put it in the sadhus outstretched lap. The Sadhu said Thanks and went away. He reached his ashram in the Forest and placed the manure outside his hut and sat down to meditate.
Yeras passed...somehow the Stable Hand had a turn of fortune and he became the KING of the land. One day he rode off into the Forest on a hunt and having reached deep inside he saw a huge MOUNTAIN of Horse manure and a hut with a very old sadhu sitting beside it. He got down, namskar to the sashu and asked..what is this mountian of horse-**** doing here ? OH..its the Donation of a Raja of this Land..its growing day by day. And what will happen then..asked the raja..OH nothing much..the Raja will have to EAT it..when the time coems !! The raja was horrified...whats the alternative ?? he begged the sadhu..OH the alternative is to make OTHERS EAT IT. How do i do that ?..OH..as soon as people begin DOING NINDA of YOU...they will begin to EAT it. BUT i have no bad habits, nothing people would have to do ninda about me..said the raja becoming sad...Only I will ahve to eat it..OH dont worry about that...said the sadhu..coem closer..i will tell you how. So the sadhu whispered..and the Next day, the Raja appeared in his town "drunk"...with two or three known prostitutes on hsi arms..swaggering through the bazaars.. as soon as the people saw this..tongues began to wag....and the MOUNTAIN of HORSESHI_T began to subside..( The HorseSHI_T was subsiding..becasue GENUINE NINDA was beign done..as the Raja was simply PRETENDING to be drunk and promiscous ( he wasnt really bad or sinning !!) But the people didnt KNOW the TRUTH..so they were spreading FALSEHOOD...NINDA...and eating SHI_T.
In a matter of days..the mountain disappeared and ONLY the ORIGINAL DONATION remained...why is this not disappearing ?? OH this is the CAPITAL SUM..and that ONLY YOU must EAT...so the raja took it home..dried it..and began to eat it bit by bit as a "spice" sprinkled on his food daily !!!

This sakhi si related to the Bhagat Kabir jis shabad..Nindo logo. NINDO...Moko Nindo..Ninda mujhko kharee piayree....BECAUSE NINDA is akin to WASHING OUR SINS and dirty linen ( PROVIDED that like the raja..our "linen" is not really dirty...and we are not really guilty of any sin...)..!!! SO theres a Vast difference between Nidna and truth..!! The FRAUD "sants and sadhs" have long FRIGHTENED the innocent SIKH into "sant ki Ninda"..and pointing to SUKHMANI SAHIB...to do mann maniah..corruption, bad habits and looting..even when shown solid PROOF...these innocnets still say..Na Ji naa sant ki ninda...no way..i dotn want to go to hell. Big Chola and round trurban is no guarantee of a Good Sant/saadh !! SAJJAN THUGGH wore much WHITER chola and bigger rounder turban..yet Guru nanak ji SAW through that..OOJal keha chilkanna !!! WE SIKHS have also been given BUDHI by the GURU..to see and realise the TRUTH. DO IT. See our own Faults..and remedy them...


----------

